# L'iPad et le Wifi ... en résumé



## didtj (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec mon ipad et le wifi. J'ai déjà lu beaucoup de post mais je n'arrive pas à trouver LA réponse mon problème.
L'ipad refuse de se rejoindre le réseau wifi ou alors il le fait après x tentatives mais perd très vite la connexion. J'ai essayé avec un autre ipad, même résultat. Par contre un pc se connecte sans problème.
Les ipad et le routeur wifi sont à jour.
Donc je voudrais savoir quelle est la config à mettre dans le routeur : sécurité, fréquences, modes, ... parce que je suppose que le problème se situe à ce niveau, non ?
Actuellement ce sont les réglages d'usine du routeur et WPA/WPA2 perso.
Le routeur wifi est un cisco-linksys.
Un très grand merci d'avance !


----------



## ced68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Et tu es loin du routeur quand tu fais la connexion ?


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Je sais que ça ne réponds pas à ton problème, mais ça te concerne un minimum quand même, 
Si tu as des soucis de latence ou de connexion avec un réseau wifi auquel tu t'étais déjà connecté auparavant, je te conseille : 
Réglages/wifi/"nomDuRéseauConcerné/oublier ce réseau puis reconnexion, ça à régler mes soucis plusieurs fois par le passé....


----------



## didtj (28 Janvier 2011)

Je réponds un peu tardivement ...
Non je ne suis pas loin du routeur, même juste à côté !
Le plus terrible, c'est qu'il m'arrive, ailleurs que chez moi de pouvoir me connecter comme une fleur ... ça doit vraiment être un problème de config du routeur, je vais essayer tous les paramètres, finirai bien par trouver quelque chose.
Merci pour les réponses et si quelqu'un à une idée, elle est la bienvenue !


----------



## Vouzemoi (2 Février 2011)

A mon avis le problème vient de l'ipad et de sa gestion du wifi ainsi que sa faible portance.
Je suis en vacances et mon ipad détecte un seul réseau wifi freewifi. Pour s'y connecter c'est aléatoire et quand j'y arrive ça tient à peine plus de 10 minutes avant la perte du signal. Je pensais que j'étais trop loin de la borne freewifi et que donc c'était logique. J'ai sorti mon netbook et là je détecte plus de 10 réseaux wifi et le freewifi à une qualité opimale. Avec le netbook je reste connecté 24/24h sans problème. L'ipad lui le voit mais à des difficultés pour s'y connecter. L'iphone lui n'y arrive tout simplement pas. Quand au Galaxie S de ma copine pas de problème non plus.
Cela vient il de la qualité de la puce wifi des idevice ou d'un problème logiciel d'IOS ? Je ne sais pas mais le constat est là, les idevices en wifi sont de très mauvaises qualités.


----------



## MacSedik (2 Février 2011)

Oui moi aussi j'ai remarqué que la portance en WiFi était faible par rapport à un android (2.2) par exemple. je ne sais pa si c'est l'iOS ou la puce WiFi en tout cas on est loin des performances du WiFi 802.11n... faut pas oublier qu'au lancement de l'iPad il avait des problèmes avec le signal wifi qui était aléatoire, ça été corrigé avec le 3.2.2.


----------

